# Best Pedal/Cleat System for racing



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2013)

I currently use SPDs on all my bikes and they are great for general use. I am considering racing next year and wondered what people think is the best pedal/cleat system for this.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Aug 2013)

Doesn't really matter.


----------



## Kies (16 Aug 2013)

look keo classics - but then i'm biased and don't race :-p


----------



## montage (16 Aug 2013)

Speedplays give me loads of float which I like over long distances - but spd-sl type cleats give a far more solid feel for sprinting etc.


----------



## VamP (16 Aug 2013)

It's personal preference. Light is good.

I use Keo Blade on road, very solid platform for sprinting and very light while not outrageously expensive. They look pro too.

Eggbeaters for off road racing, again light, easy to engage and disengage and phenomenal mud clearance.


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2013)

Thanks people. I've gone for these http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...edals+-+Road&gclid=CPO6uavOgbkCFYPHtAodrU8Akg


----------



## Norry1 (16 Aug 2013)

..... and these  http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh.../fizik-r3-road-cycling-shoes-white-black.html


----------



## Kevin Airey (16 Aug 2013)

Some storming prices on Fizik shoes about!


----------



## Milzy (16 Aug 2013)

I think SPD's are great. I then get to walk around places I ride to in the shoes easily.


----------



## VamP (17 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> I think SPD's are great. I then get to walk around places I ride to in the shoes easily.


 

And that is obviously a priority when racing


----------



## oldroadman (18 Aug 2013)

For someone just starting out, if you have used and are happy with the PSDs, stick with them. Don't alter things unless you have plenty of time to get used to them. That way leads to injuries and stress strains, and physio bills!


----------



## Norry1 (18 Aug 2013)

Thanks oldroadman - however I have plenty of time as I don't plan to do any racing this year. My other bikes will keep the SPDs on for most "normal" riding. I'll use the Look Keos when it is time to get serious 

Very impressed with Merlin. I ordered the kit mid morning on Friday. Had an email 2 hours later saying it had been dispatched. Postage was free, but it arrived the next day! Pedals now on bike and cleats fitted..


----------



## oldroadman (18 Aug 2013)

You must train on a bike fitted with the same system, just using for racing can cause serious problems. Your body gets settled to one system and bio-mechanics do not like being messed about with, or it can be hello to tendonitis, which I can asure anyone is not a lot of laughs.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> You must train on a bike fitted with the same system, just using for racing can cause serious problems. Your body gets settled to one system and bio-mechanics do not like being messed about with, or it can be hello to tendonitis, which I can asure anyone is not a lot of laughs.


 
Never a truer word spoken...and from someone very new to the racing scene - this is my first season and no way would I want a different system to that which I normally ride. Newcomers have enough to worry about besides the things that you shouldn't be worrying about. Any faffing or getting used to unfamiliar systems will mean concentration and energy spent in the wrong area and before you know it, you'll be dropped before you've said '...God, I actually quite like this new cleat system.'


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Aug 2013)

Whatever you like using. I raced on SPD's this year - It's against those daft "Velominati" rules but being double sided meant I was clipped in and off whilst some folks were busy kicking their front wheels 

Switched to SPD-SL now, as long as you can pedal, it doesn't matter


----------



## choplee (28 Jan 2014)

Was thinking about newer shiamno or speedplay over my old spd's of 22yrs old  ..?


----------

